# ok ?



## PIRANHAS_RULE (Mar 5, 2003)

are bricks ok to put into my tank or will they brake down over time. also what kinda rocks are ok to put into a tank and what arent? thanx


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

i think brick will be bad for the ph and raise the acidity of ur tank.


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

I have bricks in my tank and they are fine. Just soak them in hot water for a few hours beforehand.

I have seen other tanks with them in there too.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Water Chemistry Forum_*


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I have seen tanks with cinderblocks and bricks in them. none of them have ever reported a problem related to them, other than how the Ps sometimes scrape against the rough surface and scratch themselves up a bit.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Most rocks are OK to be placed in tanks. Rocks made up of limestone should be avoided. One way to check to see if a certain rock is suitable for your tank, would be pouring vinagar on it. If it fizzels, then throw it away.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Bricks are fine, but why would u put that in your tank?


----------



## Drewzie (Jun 29, 2004)

i think that a brick might kind of look cool, maybe you could bash it up a little bit and do something with it that way, i guess everybody sees things differently though


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Drewzie said:


> i think that a brick might kind of look cool, maybe you could bash it up a little bit and do something with it that way, i guess everybody sees things differently though


 ya thats very creative..i always have those kinds of thoughts...like what would look cool in the tank...i jst always forget the next couple of days...

gotta quit smoking the herb


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Anything that has cement in it like cinder blocks has lime in it. That will definately raise your ph.


----------

